# Rules on multiple accounts for one person?



## jceggbert5 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a friend who wants to have a second account, so that he can keep certain areas of discussion separate from each other (IDK why...), and he was too scared to ask himself, so I am asking for him...

Is it against the rules for one person to have more than one account?

edit: Thanks in advance


----------



## Raika (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, it is against the rules to have more than one account.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Yes, it is against the rules to have more than one account.


Wish me luck he doesn't blow my head off when I tell him... XD

Thanks, Raika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could a mod confirm this please? (not that I don't believe you, Raika, I just want verification 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not a mod, but I know for sure that it's against the rules.


----------



## unopepito06 (Jun 22, 2010)

My question is, is that determined by IP address, or sign in ID (first and last name)? If you have more than one person in a household, can they each make their own account, even with the same IP? It doesn't matter to me, no one else in my house does this stuff, but it'd be nice to know that they thought of that (of course they did!... right?)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

It's against the rules, definitely. I'd want to know WHY he wants to discuss things with a different account depending on the subject though...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> It's against the rules, definitely. I'd want to know WHY he wants to discuss things with a different account depending on the subject though...
> This.
> 
> I'd say it's pretty clear in the rules:
> ...



Just use the same account for all discussion.



You wouldn't happen to know pyrosurfer by any chance...


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 22, 2010)

It is indeed against the rules to have more than 1 account.
On top of that, you have no need for multiple accounts (everything can be done on the first one) and it'd only confuse others.


----------



## ByteMunch (Jun 24, 2010)

Me and my brother (ToiletDS) Both use eachother's computers.. Will we get banned for same IP?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 24, 2010)

Normally, you need to let a staff member know about it, but if you behave (which I see you do as you both have 0%) I see no reason for a ban (we wouldn't probably even know about it anyway because we only check IPs of members that do not behave)

We once even had 2 staff members who were husband/wife I believe, so they had the same IP as well. They got banned though, but not for sharing the same IP...


----------



## macgeek417 (Jun 24, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Normally, you need to let a staff member know about it, but if you behave (which I see you do as you both have 0%) I see no reason for a ban (we wouldn't probably even know about it anyway because we only check IPs of members that do not behave)
> 
> We once even had 2 staff members who were husband/wife I believe, so they had the same IP as well. They got banned though, but not for sharing the same IP...



JPH?


----------



## Langin (Jun 25, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was banned for something else I believe...


----------



## Beats (Jun 25, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> macgeek417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every single ban discussion topic always runs into talk about JPH.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 25, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> Me and my brother (ToiletDS) Both use eachother's computers.. Will we get banned for same IP?
> 
> Although dupe accounts are against the rules we do have another pair of brothers here who have separate accounts, their situation is sort of different though as we are pretty much certain they are two separate people. (They are both irc regulars) Basically as long as neither account is troublesome we have no cause to look into things further really. The old "Oh it was my brother/family member, not me" excuse is pretty much the oldest one in the book, and wont do the person using it any favours.
> 
> ...



No that's not JPH, those two got banned a long time ago.


----------

